# Mortal Kombat Vs DC Heroes



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Found this link if anyones interested.
I spotted an instant flaw!

How do you kill superman???
http://kotaku.com/381294/next-mortal-kombat-ismk-v-dc


----------

